# EDS Broken Back Special?



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Anyone have any luck on them? Where can you get them? Do they float or go under? How do you work them?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

russells bait camp in mataghetto. its just a floating broken back lure with some dots. do the dots make a difference? I've done just as good with an un painted one as I have a painted one. and $20 is steep for a lure.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> russells bait camp in mataghetto. its just a floating broken back lure with some dots. do the dots make a difference? I've done just as good with an un painted one as I have a painted one. and $20 is steep for a lure.


 yes $20 is steep but i think they are worth a shot, hand made and all.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> yes $20 is steep but i think they are worth a shot, hand made and all.


only thing hand made about that lure is the dots. lol.

http://www.lurenet.com/brands/rebel-lures/rebel-jointed-minnow


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> only thing hand made about that lure is the dots. lol.
> 
> http://www.lurenet.com/brands/rebel-lures/rebel-jointed-minnow


 oh wow, i guess the guy had me at 1st. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

I have never used or seen one.
Can someone please post a picture of one
Is the rebel the same lure


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Fonseca said:


> I have never used or seen one.
> Can someone please post a picture of one
> Is the rebel the same lure


http://captmikekubeckaguideservice.farming.officelive.com/EDSLURES.aspx right there front and center.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

That is an OLD, OLD lure. Hasn't changed a bit in 30 years even down to the texture. All they did was add dots. I have a BUNCH of the originals.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I will still buy one from Russells, just to try out.


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

I would save $15 and go with this standby:

http://www.lurenet.com/brands/cotton-cordell-lures/cotton-cordell-jointed-red-fin


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

There ya go. The old blue chrome redfin has caught most of my larger trout.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

hahaha what jaggaloon is selling these for 20 bucks?!?!?! blackmagic, please dont waste your money on that... go get the same thing for 5 bucks, and paint it however you want.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill sell you a $5 redfin lure and a $15 paint pen from hobby lobby...ahaha


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it one of those 3 foot lures?


-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is it one of those 3 foot lures?
> 
> -mac-


 No.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

*My Arse!*



Gilbert said:


> only thing hand made about that lure is the dots. lol.
> 
> http://www.lurenet.com/brands/rebel-lures/rebel-jointed-minnow


The MAN that came up with this lure and how to work it is a TRUE SALT.

The LOL part is a clown bashing someone on the internet that thinks he is that Good!!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The Driver. said:


> The MAN that came up with this lure and how to work it is a TRUE SALT.
> 
> The LOL part is a clown bashing someone on the internet that thinks he is that Good!!!


 im still going to buy one,but i thought it was a coincidence that it was the same just with dots.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

*Blackmagic.*



blackmagic said:


> im still going to buy one,but i thought it was a coincidence that it was the same just with dots.


The Gentleman that sells this lure is a GOOD MAN. I have had the pleasure of fishing with him on numerous occasions and other good fisherman that like to throw that lure. I do not chunk it or a Corky and do just fine catching fish. Its presentation, patience and perseverance that makes a Fisherman!


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a friend that fishes the ED special a lot, Capt. Coach Ciruti. I have witnessed him catch a lot of nice fish on that lure. Trout, Reds, and Flounder. Him and Eddie are both long time salts! I think they have a special way they fish it, very productive for those guys.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The Driver. said:


> The Gentleman that sells this lure is a GOOD MAN. I have had the pleasure of fishing with him on numerous occasions and other good fisherman that like to throw that lure. I do not chunk it or a Corky and do just fine catching fish. Its presentation, patience and perseverance that makes a Fisherman!


 i believe you trust me my earlier comment wasnt meaning to be mean or rude to any one in any way. i read this earlier and though wow, what a good gentlemen http://gulffishing.com/092_MasterFisherman.html


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks i have always heard good things about EDS special lures


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> i believe you trust me my earlier comment wasnt meaning to be mean or rude to any one in any way. i read this earlier and though wow, what a good gentlemen http://gulffishing.com/092_MasterFisherman.html


Not one Bit!

Purchase one and learn how to work and present it.

It was directed at Gilbert!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The Driver. said:


> Not one Bit!
> 
> Purchase one and learn how to work and present it.
> 
> It was directed at Gilbert!


 How do you work it?


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

They work it with a fast twitch and retrieve. When you purchase one talk with Eddie and he will be more than glad to help you.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Gilbert's back on here stirring the pot!sad3sm


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The Driver. said:


> They work it with a fast twitch and retrieve. When you purchase one talk with Eddie and he will be more than glad to help you.


 i figured i would buy it at Russels, is this his site? if so i will email him. http://www.baycitypublicstorage.com/


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> i figured i would buy it at Russels, is this his site? if so i will email him. http://www.baycitypublicstorage.com/


PM sent!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The Driver. said:


> PM sent!


 Replied.


----------



## Capt.Coach (Mar 12, 2010)

*This is meant to be informative, not bashing anyones opinion, just stating the facts about this lure's production.*
*Process on making the finished product:*
*1. unpackage lures and remove O rings and hooks, when ready, these are replace with O'ner hooks(sharp, be careful) and stainless steel O rings*
*2. Eyes come black, but Eddie paints them RED*
*3. first puts white dots top/bottom, lets dry, then puts chartruese over white(pop),,,notice pattern on lures exactly same,,,,no stencil, hand painted*
*4...dry....clearcoat put on...dry*
*5. O rings and hooks put on,,,,,with hot pink teaser(cut individually) on back hook*
*6. repackage*
**process takes 3 days whether he makes 1 or 24......*

*catches all species of fish, salt or freshwater.....call him or go visit with him, he is one of the last of the great outdoorsman we have.....*


----------



## Capt.Coach (Mar 12, 2010)

*Eddie's contact information, sorry left this out*

*Eddie Douglas*

*phone number 979 245 5901*

*office is on Hwy. 60 south side of Bay City, Texas on right going south......has a big orange sticker on front window of his Real Estate office with a picture of the EDS Special...*


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was teasing, sorry guys, the billystix thread had me feeling ornery. I respect anyone who is passionate about fishing. No harm intended, just being goofy


-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was teasing, sorry guys, the billystix thread had me feeling ornery. I respect anyone who is passionate about fishing. No harm intended, just being goofy
> 
> -mac-


 That thread ha become a war.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

The Driver. said:


> The MAN that came up with this lure and how to work it is a TRUE SALT.
> 
> The LOL part is a clown bashing someone on the internet that thinks he is that Good!!!


did I say something bad about him? Hell, I bought 3 from him out of his box. All he did is paint dots on an existing lure. That's the only hand made part about them.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> .....All he did is paint dots on an existing lure. .......


And raise the price from $5 to $20. Seems like an honest assesment to me.

That being said, I hope to read rave reports on how they slaughter fish because, as mentioned before, I have a bunch of these bad boys and well as the Cotton Cordell Broken back mentioned and the rebel broken back bomber lures.

Gilbert......keep speaking the truth....I know I will!!


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

What is so special about EDS lures? A 3 year-old could smear dots on an existing finished blank.


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't usually post. But who cares what he charges for a lure?? People on here sure like bashing others. No one is asking ya'll to buy one. I think the original post was just asking for information about the lure. Remember people are paying over ten dollars for original corkies and that is no different.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Really! Ya'll have nothing better to do but trash someone's work? I don't own one of the lures, but I would but from him to support his cause. He likes fishing as much as ya'll, and seems he believes enough in his product to put it out there for to try and help others. 

Hey Saltshaker, I'll keep your comment in mind if you try selling your work.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

saltshaker1 said:


> What is so special about EDS lures? A 3 year-old could smear dots on an existing finished blank.


Dont i remember a post with you showing you work i remember that i liked it very much and commented that said something like that. Im not trying to start anything but if the guy charges to much its his buisness not ours,regardless i will buy one to support an old salt.


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anybody use the Shimano Lures?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Waxwings? I almost bought some. Supposedly bad a


-mac-


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea the Waxwings, I had my hands on them but passed the final second wanted to get feedback


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I've met Eddie Douglas, he orders high end stock baits, the changes hooks out and adds paint and finish. If his price is too high, don't buy his stuff (Econ 101). Very nice man, very knowledgeable. He's only fished with his broken-backs for years. Catches all kinds of fish in all kinds of conditions.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Cotton Cordells do the same thing. Thats what I use and I catch fish on them. Alot cheaper than that.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

merle said:


> Really! Ya'll have nothing better to do but trash someone's work? I don't own one of the lures, but I would but from him to support his cause. He likes fishing as much as ya'll, and seems he believes enough in his product to put it out there for to try and help others.
> 
> Hey Saltshaker, I'll keep your comment in mind if you try selling your work.


I never said anything personal about the guy. I merely pointed out that almost anybody could create _art_ like that. As far as your comment about my "work".....I am selling my "work".....as fast as I can do 'em. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

moganman said:


> Cotton Cordells do the same thing.


No, they don't.

Their actions are similar, but they definitely aren't the same.

The Cotten Cordell is a lot more bouyant. Because it doesn't dive much, it's a much better shallow water redfish lure than a Rebel such as Eddie's repainted one, imo. The Rebel seems to catch more trout, though.

The Rebel works different than the Bomber, too. Their only real similarities is being jointed and minnow shaped.

Personally, I like the Bomber much more than either of these lures. But, that's my preference because it's always been very productive for me. As with other lures, it's the way they are worked that makes them either productive or a waste of time to throw.

An unknowledgeable fisherman will often have trouble catching fish with the same lures that someone else is successful with because they lack the ability to present them properly. This is the reason why so many fisherman have boxes full of lures that "they" can't catch fish using. Just look at Corkies, for instance. Work them wrong and you end up wondering what all the fuss is about. Eddie's doctored version of the jointed Rebel is no different.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cork & Jig said:


> No, they don't.
> 
> Their actions are similar, but they definitely aren't the same.
> 
> ...


That's right. You tell 'em......Bombers ROCK!!!

Put some dots on a Long "A" and it'll easily bring $100.


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

Just want to say I am a friend of the family and these lures have proved themselves over the years. From CCA winnings to absolute GIANT PBs. Its all in the retrieve as mentioned before. 

As for the lure and price... The process of creating takes time and patience. Skill and expertise. There are qualities that go into the bait that have been acquired over many years.


----------



## limits jr. (Apr 4, 2012)

best bait to use when the fish won't bite anything else. Just twitch like a topwater and hang on!!!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

How did yours turn out mac? When I saw you in the tackle box before the daleys tourney you were going to make some of your own broken back specials.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Love em


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

22'baykat said:


> How did yours turn out mac? When I saw you in the tackle box before the daleys tourney you were going to make some of your own broken back specials.


Ok i guess, made four. I hope to use them in the surf soon. I trimmed the pink teasers down to about as long as the rear treble








-mac-


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd hit that, Mac.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Going fishing in Matagorda this weekend with Capt. Walt. He said they were catching them on these, but at 20$ a pop (if that's the price) I wont be getting any..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltshaker1 said:


> I'd hit that, Mac.


Thats what she said...haha. It was fun making them but i learned on the first one what kind of clearcoat NOT to use.

-mac-


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ok i guess, made four. I hope to use them in the surf soon. I trimmed the pink teasers down to about as long as the rear treble
> View attachment 482405
> 
> 
> -mac-


They look good man, good luck with them. :cheers:


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Broken Backs*

Broken backs, or jointed baits, have been around for years, Cordell, Rapala, Rebel to name a few. These baits were really popular during the 70's,80's and even early 90's but for some reason their popularity faded and you don't see them around like you once did. I'm sure this had a lot to do with the explosion of lures and lure manufacutrers not to mention the infinite variety of plastics that flooded the market. Make no mistake, these jointed floating lures (some with rattles and some without) are super baits for both trout and reds. I wish I knew how to scan in some of the photos of our catches on broken backs over the years. Still carry them for the right place and time, of course, I'm an old guy. wos


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

*ED Special*

Been interesting reading all the posts and especially the whining about paying $20.00 for a lure. Don't buy it if it's to expensive for you. Take your twenty and buy a quart of shrimp and see how many you have left at the end of the day. The ED catches fish with right person on the business end. If you buy a $5.00 broken back, do all the laborious tasks converting it to a replica of the ED, I might ask: What is your time worth???


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

matagordaman said:


> .... If you buy a $5.00 broken back, do all the laborious tasks converting it to a replica of the ED, I might ask: What is your time worth???


I've fished Broken backs for decades and NEVER needed all the extra "Ed Decorations" to get them to catch fish.

So what is the question??


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

matagordaman said:


> Been interesting reading all the posts and especially the whining about paying $20.00 for a lure. Don't buy it if it's to expensive for you. Take your twenty and buy a quart of shrimp and see how many you have left at the end of the day. The ED catches fish with right person on the business end. If you buy a $5.00 broken back, do all the laborious tasks converting it to a replica of the ED, I might ask: What is your time worth???


Hmmm... 71 years old and goes by the handle Matagorda Man... Who is that masked man? 

I can attest that the Ed catches fish! I have purchased plenty over the years and bought one at the harbor last weekend. I love them in Spring and they are at their best in the surf!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

matagordaman said:


> Been interesting reading all the posts and especially the whining about paying $20.00 for a lure. Don't buy it if it's to expensive for you. Take your twenty and buy a quart of shrimp and see how many you have left at the end of the day. The ED catches fish with right person on the business end. If you buy a $5.00 broken back, do all the laborious tasks converting it to a replica of the ED, I might ask: What is your time worth???


It took s couple of hours to make four but i did not clear coat and the spots are not easy to paint free handed but i think itll work. Just had to see for myself, no offense to ed or any of the guys who believe in his lures, i just figured id make a few. It cost about $60 for hooks, teasers, paint and time. Cant wait to try them soon, ive been throwing tops and tails lately but ill bust one out soon! To answer your question, $20 is steep but his lures are clear coated, the spots are better and the mans gotta make profit! Sorry if i stepped on someones toes but i like to build stuff, cant help it! Those **** rebels are tough to find in that size and black/gold. I ordered five and they sent four and a refund because they were out!

-mac-


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

If my time spent painting lures was worth anything at all.....I'd be in the welfare line. It ain't about the money. It's about the gratification I get from either myself or someone else catching a fish on a lure that I painted. Add that to the fact that I just love doin' it and...there ya geaux.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Does Johnny's Sport Shop in Eagle Lake sell them?


----------



## Czechmark (Nov 28, 2004)

*did it work*

Mac,
I just bought a E.D. Special for Poco. Did you have any success when you fished it?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Only chunked it on one trip to sabine, the fish had lockjaw that day. I hear they rock in the surf


-mac-


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

AMEN!!!!



Timemachine said:


> I've fished Broken backs for decades and NEVER needed all the extra "Ed Decorations" to get them to catch fish.
> 
> So what is the question??


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I bought one at Johnny's a month ago.

how do all of yall work it?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

work it how the fish want it


----------

